# Remuda?



## bonbean01 (Sep 8, 2012)

Remuda....where are you????  I miss you!!!!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey there, here I am . Was at a dorper sale this weekend. Got outbid on both lots that I was interested in. You know what they say..... Champagne taste. One bred yearling ewe I bid on went for $1250 the other lot was a pen of three bred yearling ewes and they went for $4500 for all three. It's okay though  just means there are some nicer sheep coming my way for less money! I think everything happens for a reason and that it all turns out for the best. 







That IS a lovely hip and bum though, isn't it? Sigh.

I did my first castration banding today. Going to keep our little ram (soon to be wether) lamb as company for our ram when I cut him out of the flock. I put some bacitracin that we had leftover from some minor surgery on it first and then sprayed it with alu-shield. He was fine, I think it was harder on my husband than the lamb, lol!

I've got another ewe bagging up so we'll be lambing again soon . Hope all is well with you! What's up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yay!!!  Good to see your post...was hoping you weren't ill or something.  Sorry about the high prices of those sheep...yup...pretty good looking dorpers!  Hope your next sale goes better.

Doing okay here except to allergies...I've been on here more than usual trying force myself more indoor time while the pollen is so high!  Hard to do though since our heat wave just broke and we have nicer weather...work to do out there and I get antsy staying inside so much.

Have a super week and glad you are okay and didn't get ill or kidnapped


----------

